
Happtique certified mobile health apps store your UN/PW/Pin/PHI in plain text - laurenstill
https://twitter.com/haroldsmith3rd/status/407657992826261504
======
laurenstill
From the press release/announcement today: "Each app that receives
certification has passed both technical testing—the verification of privacy,
security, and operability standards by global testing leader Intertek—and
content testing, as completed by relevant, independent clinical experts."
[http://www.sacbee.com/2013/12/02/5962902/happtique-
announces...](http://www.sacbee.com/2013/12/02/5962902/happtique-announces-
inaugural.html)

And their final standards rule: [http://www.happtique.com/app-
certification/](http://www.happtique.com/app-certification/)

------
yogo
_" 78% of smartphone users say they will not download a mobile app that they
don’t trust."_

Now you can't trust the people that tell you which apps you can trust.

~~~
laurenstill
Thing is, last year several people reached out to the founders of Happtique,
and their "Blue Ribbon Panel" with security concerns, and were dismissed or
ignored. And now those concerns are in production.

